# Profanity filters?



## Felonious Ntent

****, cock, ass, bitch, *******, mother ****er, cock sucker.

Just a test of the profanity filters.

Seems to work however I think cock, ass, and bitch may need to be added.

Warning to females testing that word.










****


----------



## Vuron

I'm offended somebody call eric's grandmother!


----------



## angramainyu

**** variations:  phuck fuuck fuk fu(k f u c k
**** variations: sh!t sh1t ****e shizen merde s h i t


----------



## Vuron

Guildmaster, Melion, Iconoclast, Angelsboi, Roland Delacroix....

Hrmmm doesn't seem to work guys!


----------



## Felonious Ntent

LOL


----------



## Felonious Ntent

Bastard

I hope this word is accepted as I'd hate to see people talking about ******* swords


----------



## Felonious Ntent

a
e
i
o
u
y


----------



## Felonious Ntent

a
b
c
d
f
g
h
j
k
l
m
n
p
q
r
s
t
v
w
x
z


----------



## Morrus

Heheh  

What about that then?  Anyone who posts profane words gets their post completely mangled. 

Doesn't work with variations that insert spaces between the letters though... the filter treats them as separate words.  So entering d o g into the filter censors the individual letters d, o and g.


----------



## Felonious Ntent

I like it.

So if a PROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HERE walks across the street he cant PROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HERE the whore on the corner?


----------



## Vuron

You silly git!


----------



## angramainyu

firetruck
shoveit
crunchytoad
around


----------



## Vuron

Smegma loving choad!


----------



## Felonious Ntent

Nutkinland
Dragoth

Hmm these should be added to the filter.
Just for fun


----------



## The It's Man

I bet they won't play this song on the radio.
I bet you they won't play this new PROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HERE song.
It's not that it's PROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HERE  or PROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HERE  controversial,
Just that the PROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREing words are awfully strong.
You can't say PROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HERE on the radio,
Or PROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HERE  or PROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HERE  or PROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HERE .
You can't even say I'd like to PROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HERE  you some day
Unless you're a doctor with a very large PROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HERE .
So, I bet you they won't play this song on the radio.
I bet you they daren't PROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREing well programme it.
I bet you their PROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HERE ing old programme directors
Will think it's a load of horse PROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HERE .


----------



## Darkness

I don't know... Replacing offensive words with "PROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HERE" kinda makes the posts hard to read IMO. Can't we switch to asterisks? They are much more reader-friendly...


----------



## Martin

cocktail

Just checking.  I agree with Darkness.  Asterisks are more fun.


----------



## Ashtal

*I love it!*

Awesome.  Truely awesome. 

Edit: Aw, come on, the "profanity is not allowed here" is funny as all hell!  


Ashtal


----------



## Morrus

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I don't know... Replacing offensive words with "PROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HERE" kinda makes the posts hard to read IMO. Can't we switch to asterisks? They are much more reader-friendly... *




That's the point.  Anyone who posts profanity gets their post completely mashed.  Serve's 'em right - they'll know better next time.


----------



## Piratecat

PROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HERE motherPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREer asswipe Dragoth.

Hmmm... has a certain poetry about it.


----------



## Piratecat

At the least, I think we need only one "profanity is not allowed here" per swear. It's putting 2 or 3 together right now.


----------



## Ruin Explorer

That's pretty much the dumbest profanity filter I've ever seen, for the following reasons.

1) It's easy to defeat, I mean, for f uck's sake...

2) It renders the posts utterly illegible and seems to appear multiple times for the same swearword, which will drive people, not just the swearees, up the wall.

3) Vuron's avatar is giving me the finger anyway...


----------



## angramainyu

I think I have to agree with Ruin.

let's try this:

fuck


----------



## Morrus

Ruin Explorer said:
			
		

> *That's pretty much the dumbest profanity filter I've ever seen,
> *




Oh well.


----------



## Vuron

muthaPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREa!


----------



## Darkness

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's the point.  Anyone who posts profanity gets their post completely mashed.  Serve's 'em right - they'll know better next time. *



Yeah it serves "_'em_" right, but _they_ aren't the ones who have to read their posts, are they? With that kind of filter, you're only hurting everyone _except_ for the person responsible.


----------



## Vuron

CONTENTS OF THIS POST HAVE BEEN DELETED DUE TO THEIR OVERLY FOUL NATURE! DO NOT DO THIS AGAIN VURON, YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!


----------



## Darkness

Vuron said:
			
		

> *CONTENTS OF THIS POST HAVE BEEN DELETED DUE TO THEIR OVERLY FOUL NATURE! DO NOT DO THIS AGAIN VURON, YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED! *



That's even worse than the original text!


----------



## Lidda

Let me try...

Poop...

Underwear...

Cockswain...

Sleazy...

Crap...

Dong...

Cocksmoking Felchmonkey...


----------



## The It's Man

Should I test Dutch swear words?


----------



## Felonious Ntent

I like the new PROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREing profanity filters.

If I could spell in french I would test french swear words.


----------



## Darkness

Felonious Ntent said:
			
		

> *If I could spell in french I would test french swear words. *



Of course, it would take someone who can spell in French to add them to the profanity filter first.


----------



## Doc_Souark

You people are haveing to much PROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREing fun in this thread, so I'm getting the Texass out of here


----------



## Cyberzombie

*MotherPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANI*

I put some in the post subject to see if that gets filtered.

Dick.

Dickweed.

PROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HERE?


----------



## TalonComics

Cockatrice, a fine creature that has a nasty special ability of making player characters rock hard... but not in a good way.

I do think B A S T A R D sword isn't bad though.

~D


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

*dwarven profanity*

I have a real hard time doing my story hour if I can't deliver a righteous ass kicking to all the rotten bastards and dirty pricks that deserve it.

Am I allowed to prick myself on my bastard sword?


----------



## Horacio

Wulf, your story NEEDS to say things like that, I cannot imagine Wulf saying _'Beating those bad people'_ instead of _'kicking the rotten ass of those bastards'_...

So I hope the ing filter allows it


----------



## Horacio

And now trying Spanish bad words...

Mierda
Puta
Joder
Jodido

Well, let's stop here...


----------



## Nish

The It's Man said:
			
		

> *Should I test Dutch swear words? *




Yes.


----------



## Darkness

*Re: dwarven profanity*



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *I have a real hard time doing my story hour if I can't deliver a righteous ass kicking to all the rotten bastards and dirty pricks that deserve it.
> 
> Am I allowed to prick myself on my bastard sword? *



Your post looks good so far.


----------

